# 2008 Tournament Schedules



## HOTTFINGER (Apr 14, 2004)

Anyone know of a "master list" of Ohio Bass tournaments for 2008? For the past several years, I have used the COTAA sight but aparently it has been disabled. Please help----our small club likes to avoid crossing paths with the bigger groups.


----------



## Jignpig (Jul 2, 2007)

Here's a site that I've found thats got quite a few of the bigger trail schedules for Ohio. Hope its a help. Tightlines.

http://www.ohiobassangler.com/mycustompage0012.htm

http://www.seoltt.com/seolttschedule.html


----------



## Nipididdee (Apr 19, 2004)

One quarter of the State and some xtras...

http://www.dobass.com/2002schedules.html

nip


----------



## HOTTFINGER (Apr 14, 2004)

Thanks to the responders. This will help. I sure miss COTAA. Anyone know what happened to them?


----------



## alumking (Feb 27, 2006)

Steve Kirby has got out of running tournaments(cotaa)so your best bet is www.ohiobassangler.com be sure if you have a circuits dates for 2008 e mail brian on ohio bass angler and he will post it. Brian does a fantastic job as well. Also any opens can be posted as well.


----------

